# Atlas Clausing Model "B" vs Model "BX"



## project60 (Nov 20, 2017)

Atlas bought Clausing around 1950, and they bought Johansson Vertical Mill in 1953.  Atlas/Clausing sold the Johansson Model "B" vertical mill up to 1964, when they rebranded it as the Clausing 8520. I purchased a small tool room vertical mill and was trying to define if it has MT #2 or B&S #7 taper in spindle. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2017)

Project (please set up your signature),

Taper per foot of 2MT is .59941.  Taper per foot of #7 B&S is .50147.  So B&S is closser to a cylinder than MT.  Diameter of plug at small end is .571 for 2MT and .600 for #7 B&S.  So put a 2MT arbor that does not have an extraction key into the hole.  If the small end wobbles around, it's #7 B&S.  If it locks in place with no wobble, it's 2MT.


----------



## project60 (Nov 21, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Project (please set up your signature),
> 
> Taper per foot of 2MT is .59941.  Taper per foot of #7 B&S is .50147.  So B&S is closser to a cylinder than MT.  Diameter of plug at small end is .571 for 2MT and .600 for #7 B&S.  So put a 2MT arbor that does not have an extraction key into the hole.  If the small end wobbles around, it's #7 B&S.  If it locks in place with no wobble, it's 2MT.




thx for the info


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2017)

Last night when I replied to this, I didn't notice that it was in the Atlas Forum and not the Clausing one.  Yes, I see that the badge says Atlas to the left of Clausing, but in later life, on this mill it became just Clausing.  And if you have further questions, you are much more likely to get answers in the Clausing forum.


----------



## project60 (Nov 27, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Project (please set up your signature),
> 
> Taper per foot of 2MT is .59941.  Taper per foot of #7 B&S is .50147.  So B&S is closser to a cylinder than MT.  Diameter of plug at small end is .571 for 2MT and .600 for #7 B&S.  So put a 2MT arbor that does not have an extraction key into the hole.  If the small end wobbles around, it's #7 B&S.  If it locks in place with no wobble, it's 2MT.


it looks to be a B&S...thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 3, 2017)

OK.


----------

